# starting a Test E vlog on Youtube, come watch my progress



## Nok (Sep 23, 2012)

i will be vlogging my progress through a 12 week cycle of test e250. this is my first cycle, ever. so if you are considering your first cycle feel free to stop by, i'm sure everyone will learn something. wether its what to do, or not to do.

hope everyone enjoys!
search youtube for: Criminal10dinc


----------



## Arnold (Sep 23, 2012)

Nok, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Sep 23, 2012)

*

  welcome !!
*


----------



## brazey (Sep 24, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## mrbjoiner (Sep 25, 2012)

hey welcome !! i just watch your vids im going to do vlogs too when i get mine in..  i commented ..  acc name is shiftctrlhack


----------



## ashoprep1 (Sep 26, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## Nok (Sep 26, 2012)

why was i given -51000 rep points for this post from push'n'pull


----------



## mrbjoiner (Sep 26, 2012)

good luck with everything ill keep checking ur channel man


----------



## iakat (Sep 27, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------

